# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ما سر كمالهن ؟

## أم سمية العدنية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


ما سر كمالهن؟


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله


إلى كل من طلبنَ الكمال بالجمال وبموضة صرفن 
لها كل نفيس وغال .


هؤلاءِ نساءٌ نلن الكمال من طريق غير هذا الحال.
هُنَ نساءٌ زهدنَ في الدُنيا وتعففنَ بأحسنِ الأخلاق وحسُنً إيمانهن وعملهن .


خديجة بنت خويلد وفاطمة بنت محمد رسول الله وعائشة بنت أبي بكر 
وآسيا بنت مزاحم ومريم بنت عمران .


نساءٌ بلغن الكمال وحق لهن ما بلغن.


فعن أنس رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " حسبك من نساء العالمين مريم ابنة عمران وخديجة بنت خويلد وفاطمة بنت محمد وآسية امرأة فرعون " (1)


وورد عن أبي موسى الأشعري أنه قال:" وَإِنَّ فَضْلَ عَائِشَةَ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ كَفَضْلِ الثَّرِيدِ عَلَى سَائِرِ الطَّعَام" (2)


ما سر كمالهن وبماذا كملن؟


قال تعالى :
"وَضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلاً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اِمْرَأَةَ فِرْعَوْنَ إِذْ قَالَتْ رَبِّ ابْنِ لِي عِندَكَ بَيْتاً فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَنَجِّنِي مِن فِرْعَوْنَ وَعَمَلِهِ وَنَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَتَ عِمْرَانَ الَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِن رُّوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ الْقَانِتِينَ " (3)


وعن عائشةُ رضي الله عنها: " كانَ رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذَا ذكَرَ خَديجةَ لم يَكَد يَسأَمُ مِن ثَناءٍ عَلَيها واستِغفَارٍ، فذَكرَها ذاتَ يَومٍ فاحتَمَلتْني الغَيرةُ .
فقلتُ:لقَدْ عوَّضَكَ اللهُ مِنْ كَبِيرةِ السّنّ،قالت فرأيتُ رسولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غَضِبَ غَضَبًا أُسْقِطْتُ مِنْ جِلدِي(أي نَدِمْتُ) وقلتُ في نَفسِي اللهُمّ إنّكَ إنْ أَذهَبْتَ غَضَبَ رسولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عَنّي لم أَعُد أَذكُرْها بِسُوءٍ ما بَقِيتُ.
فلمّا رأى النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ما لقِيتُ قال:كَيفَ قُلْتِ، واللهِ لَقد ءامنَت بي إذْ كَفَر بيَ الناس، وءاوَتني إذْ رَفَضَني النّاسُ، وصَدّقَتني إذ كذَّبني النّاسُ، ورُزِقَت مِنّي الولَدَ إذ حُرِمتُمُوه." 
(4)


قال ابن القيم :
وإن أريد بالتفضيل التفضيل بالعلم فلا ريب أن عائشة أعلم وأنفع للأمة وأدّت
إلى الأمة من العلم ما لم يؤد غيرها واحتاج إليها خاص الأمة وعامتها .


وإن أريد بالتفضيل شرف الأصل وجلالة النسب : فلا ريب أن فاطمة أفضل فإنها
بضعة من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وذلك اختصاص لم يشركها فيه غير أخواتها .


وإن أريد السيادة : ففاطمة سيدة نساء الأمة .ا.ه (5)


أختي وإبنتي 


أليس من الأجدر أن نقتدي بنساءٍ مثل هؤلاءِ بدل أن نجري ونلهث 
وراء موضة تأتينا ممن هم شُغلوا بالدنيا ونحن ما خلقنا لها.


(1) رواه الترمدي و قال هذا حديث صحيح
(2) رواه مسلم
(3) التحريم آية 11، 12
(4) رواه أحمد
(5) بدائع الفوائد

----------

